# Automatisation volets roulants



## titigrou (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis novice en matière de domotique, et je me demandais si la chose suivante était réalisable.
J’ai fait poser des volets électriques dans l’appartement, et ces derniers sont gérés par un interrupteur de type monter ou descendre.
Ce sont des interrupteurs basiques (voir photos).
Du coup je me demandais si c’était possible soit de les remplacer, soit de pluger quelque chose dans l’interrupteur pour les rendre pilotables via homekit, pour tout gérer depuis mon iPhone/ipad.

Merci d’avance pour votre réponse et votre aide.

Antoine


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir 

j'avais cette idée aussi 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/gestion-des-volets-roulants.1290495/


----------



## titigrou (11 Juin 2017)

Ahh excellent je viens de lire ton post!
Au final tu en as su plus?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2017)

Non je vais commander


----------



## titigrou (12 Juin 2017)

Tu vas prendre quoi du coup?
Je me demandais si un interrupteur tout bête comme le elgato marcherait!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2017)

Un ami va me prêter  MyHOME Play de la gamme Legrand


----------



## titigrou (12 Juin 2017)

Humm je vais essayer d'en commander sur Amazon, au pire je renverrai si ça marche pas!
C'est compatible homekit ?
Histoire de pas me retrouver à l'avenir avec 100 applications différentes!


----------



## AlCor72 (21 Juin 2017)

titigrou a dit:


> Humm je vais essayer d'en commander sur Amazon, au pire je renverrai si ça marche pas!
> C'est compatible homekit ?
> Histoire de pas me retrouver à l'avenir avec 100 applications différentes!



Salut,

Sinon tu as :
- http://www.insteon.com/insteon-hub-homekit
+
- http://www.insteon.com/open-close-micro-module

A acheter la http://www.smarthome.com/insteon.html

Et en plus tu gardes ta commande d'origine quand tu es à côté de ton store...

Pas encore testé mais ca a l'air top...
Simple d'installation et compatible HomeKit


----------



## titigrou (23 Juin 2017)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Sinon tu as :
> - http://www.insteon.com/insteon-hub-homekit
> ...



Oh punaise ça à l'air de ressembler à ce que je veux!! Merci!!! 
Par contre, j'ai regardé un peu le manuel en ligne, je pige pas du tout l'histoire des cables. Tu as une idée?
Du coup, concrètement, j'ouvre mon interrupteur, je branche ça, j'installe Maison sur mon iphone et le tour est joué?


----------



## AlCor72 (23 Juin 2017)

titigrou a dit:


> Oh punaise ça à l'air de ressembler à ce que je veux!! Merci!!!
> Par contre, j'ai regardé un peu le manuel en ligne, je pige pas du tout l'histoire des cables. Tu as une idée?
> Du coup, concrètement, j'ouvre mon interrupteur, je branche ça, j'installe Maison sur mon iphone et le tour est joué?



C'est un peu ça mais il te faut Le hub et configurer le sens descente/montée et les fin de courses. 

Fait toi aider de qlq un qui connaît l'anglais. 
C'est un peu long mais très bien expliqué.


----------



## matthieudu06 (5 Juillet 2017)

AlCor72 a dit:


> C'est un peu ça mais il te faut Le hub et configurer le sens descente/montée et les fin de courses.
> 
> Fait toi aider de qlq un qui connaît l'anglais.
> C'est un peu long mais très bien expliqué.



Mais du coup dans l'app Home tu pourras gérer que ouvert fermé ? Tu ne pourras pas dire : ouvert à 50% par exemple ?


----------



## AlCor72 (6 Juillet 2017)

matthieudu06 a dit:


> Mais du coup dans l'app Home tu pourras gérer que ouvert fermé ? Tu ne pourras pas dire : ouvert à 50% par exemple ?



Si si... il y a une gestion d’ouverture en % des volets. Donc une fois réglé tu peux ouvrir ou fermer comme tu veux.


----------



## JuCos (22 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour !
Je vois que je ne suis pas le 1er à vouloir rendre compatible mes volets roulants avec HomeKit !

Pour ma part mes volets sont de la marque Profalux, commandés chacun par une télécommande sans fil.
Comme titigrou je débute dans le domaine et ne suis pas certain d'avoir bien compris l'histoire des câbles, je creuserai le sujet !
Je vous joins la photo du branchement de l'un des 4 volets de la maison 




Avez-vous testé la solution Insteon finalement ?


----------



## AlCor72 (24 Octobre 2017)

JuCos a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Je vois que je ne suis pas le 1er à vouloir rendre compatible mes volets roulants avec HomeKit !
> 
> Pour ma part mes volets sont de la marque Profalux, commandés chacun par une télécommande sans fil.
> ...



Pas encore testé Insteon. 
J’attends de voir ce que Legrand va proposer en janvier. 
Par contre pour ton volet, je ne vois que les câbles d’alimentation. S’ils sont sans fil (pour la partie commande)... il n’y a pas beaucoup de solution... sauf à changer les moteurs par du filaire...[emoji28]


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2017)

J'attend aussi une sortie de Legrand


----------



## JuCos (1 Novembre 2017)

J'ai finalement directement posé la question à Profalux.
Je partage la réponse. En espérant que cela puisse servir 



> Bonjour,
> Votre installation est équipée de moteur radio Profalux ayant un protocole propriétaire.
> 
> A ce jour nous n’avons pas de passerelle permettant un contrôle par iPhone.
> ...


----------



## AlCor72 (7 Janvier 2018)

JuCos a dit:


> J'ai finalement directement posé la question à Profalux.
> Je partage la réponse. En espérant que cela puisse servir



Pour info Somfy annonce une compatibilité HomeKit d’ici 6 mois....

Du coup je vais peut-être m’y intéresser...[emoji12]


----------



## guigus31 (19 Janvier 2019)

JuCos a dit:


> J'ai finalement directement posé la question à Profalux.
> Je partage la réponse. En espérant que cela puisse servir



Bonjour, 

J’ai des volets Profalux également. J’ai ouvert une des télécommandes sans fil, et sur le circuit imprimé il y a 4 « ports » libres. J’ai essayé avec un shunt, je peux commander les volets exactement comme avec les trois boutons de la télécommande : montée, stop, descente. 
Les 4 contacts libres sont donc :
-1 commun
-1 contact montée
-1 contact stop 
-1 contact descente. 

Les 4 contacts n’etant pas connectés entre eux, il suffit de fermer entre le commun et un des trois contacts pour simuler l’appui d’un des boutons. C’est donc simplement une possibilité d’actionner les volets en parallèle des boutons de la télécommande. 






Vous avez suivi ? 

Désormais, il suffirait d’avoir 3 interrupteurs commandés via HomeKit pour piloter le volet. Un contact sec suffit, puisqu’il faut simplement « fermer » ou « ouvrir » entre le commun et l’un des autres contacts. 

Vous suivez toujours ? 

Le hic c’ Que je ne trouve pas dans le commerce de produit HomeKit qui fasse cela. 
J’imagine qu’avec un raspberry, une carte I/O et homebridge on peut y arriver ? 
Quelqu’un d’experimenté sur ce sujet ?


----------



## michneuve31 (26 Août 2020)

Sujet un peu vieux mais bon, si vous avez la place dans l'interrupteur de votre volet roulant il faut mettre un recepteur. Sinon il ets possible d'en mettre un avant le moteur mais il faut ouvrir le coffre de votre volet roulant.


----------



## michneuve31 (31 Août 2020)

Jai cherché un peu plus je pense qu'il est possible de passer sur ce type de kit : https://www.centpourcent-volet-roul...epteur-telecommande-de-volet-roulant-simu-845


----------

